# Recommend Climbing Skins for me



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

Ski dimensions are 124, 92, 114 - 179cm length, twin tipped


I know nothing.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 21, 2009)

I use black diamonds.  I got the skin to cover most of the ski.  My ski is 104 under foot and I went with 100 .  I did not get the rear clip and that was a mistake.   When you take them off at the top make sure you put them away carefully,  If you have to put them back on you want them to stick.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2009)

any specific online retailers you recommend?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 22, 2009)

I went to a local shop up here.   I would say wherever is the cheapest


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out these two threads from this past season.  Some skins info in them:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/49196-new-gear-limited-budget-long-term-plans.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/49551-got-skins.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2009)

I've seen them pop-up on Tramdock in the past. Not lately, but they seem to cycle through different themes. All of a sudden BC stuff might start popping up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

climbingskinsdirect.com  suggested in the other thread looks fairly promising.  They have a design that is twin tip specific that I could have shipped for $117.  I'd rather not pay that much though.  The price on skins in general seems kind of ridiculous.  You can get a decent set of skis for $300 and you're telling me a thin piece of tacky plastic with a couple of hooks on it is worth over $100?  High profit margins for sure


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Check out these two threads from this past season.  Some skins info in them:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/49196-new-gear-limited-budget-long-term-plans.html
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/49551-got-skins.html



wow... i needed so much help with skins i needed 2 threads.  :lol: 


i scored a pair of the black diamond mixed skins.  its a mix of mohair and something else.  my gotamas are 130 at their widest point.  i grabbed a pair of skins that were 120.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> wow... i needed so much help with skins i needed 2 threads.  :lol:



It's ok, we know you're a little slow.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2009)

Try Spad out.  Amazon has some sizes for $55.

http://www.spadout.com/c/climbing-skins/


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 22, 2009)

Skins in a 120 or 110 width should be fine to give wall-to-wall coverage for your ski. At this time, there are bargains to be found so keep looking. If you're paying more than $100, look around some more. Spadout is your friend and so is the local ski store in your area. They may still be on sale. Read the cutting directions well and be sure to measure twice and cut once.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Skins in a 120 or 110 width should be fine to give wall-to-wall coverage for your ski. At this time, there are bargains to be found so keep looking. If you're paying more than $100, look around some more. Spadout is your friend and so is the local ski store in your area. They may still be on sale. Read the cutting directions well and be sure to measure twice and cut once.



you wouldn't be concerned about running a 110 with a tip width of 124?

again, I know nothing :lol:

however, I did read in another thread that slipping sucks, so complete coverage is important to prevent that.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you wouldn't be concerned about running a 110 with a tip width of 124?



Less material = less cutting and cheaper. Some will say 120 is the only way to go and that's fine wall-to-wall carpeting. But, if it means $10 or more in savings, I wouldn't worry too much about it. You're going to have to expose some edge anyway and I don't think 7mm on each side of the tip is much of a big deal unless you're skinning up something really steep and hard/icy. But, when you get to that point, you're probably booting anyway. Besides, the most important part of the skin is that part that's underfoot where you actually slide and grip.

I look forward to scooting up Mt. Washington with you next year. I think trailboss won't need much convincing.


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you wouldn't be concerned about running a 110 with a tip width of 124?
> 
> again, I know nothing :lol:
> 
> however, I did read in another thread that slipping sucks, so complete coverage is important to prevent that.



This is where I bought my last two pairs of skins:

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...30&Keyword=climbing+skins&Target=products.asp

Cheapest I've found.  Last set I bought I went there in person.  Pretty cool store, you'd never dream you'd find climbing skins there.  It's a fairly typical army surplus shop.

Slipping sucks, but I wouldn't be concerned with 110 skins on a 124 tip.  That sounds close to what I run, actually.  You'll actually notice not having full coverage in soft snow more, but I'd still say 110 is fine.

And if you really want to avoid slipping on hard pack you get some ski crampons.  Deep, steep stuff one often resorts to booting, or at least kick turns where you can slacken your slope progressively.

Didn't know you were getting into touring.  Hope we can catch up this winter some time.  Austin loves getting new people lost.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

Marc said:


> This is where I bought my last two pairs of skins:
> 
> http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...30&Keyword=climbing+skins&Target=products.asp
> 
> ...



bought a set of High Society FR's and a pair of Dukes.  I don't see myself every doing the Chic Chocs like you all, but I'd like to get out on the Rock Pile some and hit some NELSAP areas too


----------



## awf170 (Jul 22, 2009)

110mm is plenty.  100mm would be fine too for the type of skinning you'll be doing.  Get a tail clip unless you want to be super cautious against getting anything on the bottom of your skins.  Don't get clipfix tail clips, they're are a pain in the ass.  Get this style.  







Personally I think Black Diamond skins have a lot better grip than G3 but a lot of people swear they perform equally.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2009)

awf170 said:


> 110mm is plenty.  100mm would be fine too for the type of skinning you'll be doing.  Get a tail clip unless you want to be super cautious against getting anything on the bottom of your skins.  Don't get clipfix tail clips, they're are a pain in the ass.  Get this style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That style work well with twin tips?


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That style work well with twin tips?



It should be fine.


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That style work well with twin tips?



Works great, it's what I use on my T stix that are twins.  Some people file a groove in the tail for the metal cam to rest in, but I've found it to be unnecessary, especially if you set them tight enough.

I've spent a lot of time skinning behind Austin listening to the damn "clink, clink" of his clip fix that's come loose, so yeah, go with the elastomer tail.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> That style work well with twin tips?



Yup it is what I have.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I've seen them pop-up on Tramdock in the past. Not lately, but they seem to cycle through different themes. All of a sudden BC stuff might start popping up.



Just grabbed some 110 mm Black Diamond Ascension Nylon Clipfix Skins off of Tramdock for $79.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you wouldn't be concerned about running a 110 with a tip width of 124?
> 
> again, I know nothing :lol:
> 
> however, I did read in another thread that slipping sucks, so complete coverage is important to prevent that.




IMO you want a little slip.  It really sucks going through  the flats and having no slip.  It kills your knees.  They do loosen up over time but the first few times out are hell.  I ski with a fellow that had been in the back country fro longer than I have been alive.  He has 80mm skins on his 110 at the waist skiis.  He swears he gets all the grip and move along like on a waxless ski.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Just grabbed some 110 mm Black Diamond Ascension Nylon Clipfix Skins off of Tramdock for $79.


More skins on now!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 31, 2009)

mondeo said:


> More skins on now!



Wish I knew more about what I would need for a touring boot. I'd try to grab some of those Garmonts that keep popping up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2009)

well, it looks like in my attempt to save some dough, I've missed the boats.  I can't seem to find a pair of last years 110s left anywhere.  Now all I'm seeing is this years offerings in $150 range.

except for climbingskinsdirect.com

bummer.  suppose I could wait for after the holidays for maybe a sale.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> well, it looks like in my attempt to save some dough, I've missed the boats.  I can't seem to find a pair of last years 110s left anywhere.  Now all I'm seeing is this years offerings in $150 range.
> 
> except for climbingskinsdirect.com
> 
> bummer.  suppose I could wait for after the holidays for maybe a sale.



Keep an eye on Tramdock. I'm sure they'll go through a touring phase again.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Keep an eye on Tramdock. I'm sure they'll go through a touring phase again.


 

I have seen some on Tramdock for about $100 in last week or so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm pretty certain Tramdock pulls from backcountry.com no?  The only thing left from BC is a 100, where as I'm pretty certain I want a 110.

Will keep an eye out.  I try not to look there too often as I'll see something else I 'want' and buy it.  I had to disable the pop up on my computer last fall.  The lady was getting pissed at the UPS activity at our place.  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm pretty certain Tramdock pulls from backcountry.com no?  The only thing left from BC is a 100, where as I'm pretty certain I want a 110.
> 
> Will keep an eye out.  I try not to look there too often as I'll see something else I 'want' and buy it.  I had to disable the pop up on my computer last fall.  The lady was getting pissed at the UPS activity at our place.  :lol:



It's not necessarily a direct connection. I've seen stuff on Tramdock/Steepandcheep and tried to find it on backcountry.com with no luck.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 15, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm pretty certain Tramdock pulls from backcountry.com no?  The only thing left from BC is a 100, where as I'm pretty certain I want a 110.
> 
> Will keep an eye out.  I try not to look there too often as I'll see something else I 'want' and buy it.  I had to disable the pop up on my computer last fall.  The lady was getting pissed at the UPS activity at our place.  :lol:




I know you want to cover the entire base but 100 will work just fine.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm pretty certain Tramdock pulls from backcountry.com no? The only thing left from BC is a 100, where as I'm pretty certain I want a 110.
> 
> Will keep an eye out. I try not to look there too often as I'll see something else I 'want' and buy it. I had to disable the pop up on my computer last fall. The lady was getting pissed at the UPS activity at our place. :lol:


 

Just buy the 100mm ones.  Trust me, you won't notice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2009)

So today I was in REI in Reading, MA.  They had the Black Diamond Ascension skins in the clearance rack for $43.  Only problem was they were for skis in the 160 cm range.   

Anyone know why almost every single online retailer doesn't advertise length, only width?  Even the backcountryoutlet.com chat box dude didn't have an answer for me / wasn't sure how long the skins were.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 19, 2009)

I've never measured length of skins but, in my experience, the skins are usually long enough to cover most skis. I'm pretty sure that most skin makers include enough skin to cover the 190 cm + skis on the market. My skis usually fall in the 168 - 176 cm range and I usually have to get rid of a lot of skin. I never pay attention to length and take for granted that I'll have enough skin to work with. If they're 160 cm, perhaps they were made for junior skiers.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2009)

Most skins have got to be about 200cm long so there is no need to include a length. Matter of fact, I was actually surprised to see the G3 Alpinist skins warning to get the right length along with the width because I had no idea that recently some skins were coming fit to length. This is still pretty rare but definitely something to watch out for. The main lines are all long enough to fit any ski on the market and then you cut them down to fit your ski.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 21, 2009)

This offer stands for any AZ'er, 
Not the width you said you were looking for but I'm sure the 100 mm would work.
the 90 is gone.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/59852-wtb-skins.html#post447434


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 5, 2010)

climbingskins direct sells cosmetic seconds for $60


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 16, 2010)

Climbing Skins Direct sell cosmetic seconds for $60


----------



## bigbog (Aug 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Wish I knew more about what I would need for a touring boot. I'd try to grab some of those Garmonts that keep popping up.



...Think the whole skiing community is in same boat wa-loaf...or a solid AT binding.  Going to try a Marker Tour F12 with a downhill boot = will know soon enough if the bindings go south..or are worth their $$$...lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 18, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> climbingskins direct sells cosmetic seconds for $60





SKIQUATTRO said:


> Climbing Skins Direct sell cosmetic seconds for $60



I thought this was a double post until I saw the dates. :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 19, 2010)

Forgot i posted it a while back....just got around to ordering them and thought i'd share the deal.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 4, 2012)

Looking to get some skin's for my watea 114s

I see some people aren't woried about having a full width on the tip or tail, so should I be looking at a 110mm skin?  

If I get a wider skin, how does one cut them to fit in the side cut?  I assume an exacto knife would work.


----------



## snowmonster (May 4, 2012)

Full coverage is best.

Skins usually come with a cutting tool and instructions.


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2012)

ORS Skis had a good deal on BD skins last time I was on there.

Full coverage is ideal but somewhat over rated. If it is close and you can save some money, don't hesitate to drop down a little on the tip width.

I highly recommend buying the G3 cutting tool if you get a non-G3 brand of skins. Sure beats the ole' letter opener.


----------



## benwhiteskis (May 11, 2012)

Just buy them full price from REI. When you get a new pair of skis, return your skins and get new ones. Cut the new ones to your new skis, and you never have to pay for skins again.


----------



## benwhiteskis (May 11, 2012)

Black Diamon Ascensions are where it's at by the way. They grip on everything, I went straight up The Chute on the trail up to South Twin on them, my buddy needed to take his skis off and use his crampons.


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2012)

benwhiteskis said:


> Just buy them full price from REI. When you get a new pair of skis, return your skins and get new ones. Cut the new ones to your new skis, and you never have to pay for skins again.


I'm not really following this. Are you saying that REI has a free replacement program for buying skins when you get new skis? That seems unlikely. Or are you suggesting some sort of unethical cheating of a retailer?


----------



## benwhiteskis (May 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I'm not really following this. Are you saying that REI has a free replacement program for buying skins when you get new skis? That seems unlikely. Or are you suggesting some sort of unethical cheating of a retailer?



It's not a free replacement program, but REI does have the unlimited, lifelong, no questions asked return policy. It's only unethical if you think it's unethical. Some people feel bad doing it, others may not. It's just another option out there.


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2012)

benwhiteskis said:


> It's not a free replacement program, but REI does have the unlimited, lifelong, no questions asked return policy. It's only unethical if you think it's unethical. Some people feel bad doing it, others may not. It's just another option out there.


If you are a moral nihilist, then you are completely right regarding the ethical issue of right vs. wrong. I subscribe to nihilism, actually. But I don't subscribe to screwing people or companies I do business with.


----------



## Puck it (May 11, 2012)

benwhiteskis said:


> It's not a free replacement program, but REI does have the unlimited, lifelong, no questions asked return policy. It's only unethical if you think it's unethical. Some people feel bad doing it, others may not. It's just another option out there.


 

Backcountry.com and SierraTradingpost have the same policy, which I like.  But I would never do this unless the product fell apart for a reason not casued by me.


----------

